# Audio / Video >  Ciparanalogā pārveidošana. Delta sigma un R2R.

## RudeWolf

Sveiciens jaunajā darba nedēļā!

Tā kā esmu daudz maz parūpējies par signāla pastiprināšanu (drīz būs topiks) savai sistēmai, tad jāsāk pamazām domāt par kvalitatīvu signāla avotu. Diemžēl ar skaņu platēm un lentām darboties man luste īsti nav, tad pamatā doma ir tikt pie laba digitālanalogā/ciparanalogā pārveidotāja.

Pirmā dilemma, ar ko saskaros ir ciparanalogās pārveides metodes- daudz senākā R2R jeb multibitu pārveidošana un jaunākā- (bitstream/MASH) jeb delta-sigma metode. Uzreiz teikšu, ka manas zināšanas elektronikā ir ļoti nelielas un, kas bīstamāk- man ir tendence tās novērtēt pārāk augstu. Cik pats varēju izpīpēt- multibitu DACi darbojas komutējot strāvu caur precīzi piemeklētu rezistoru tīkliem. Ar Delta-sigmu man tik labi negāja, jo tur man izskatījās, ka tā algebra ir daudz sarežģītāka. Sapratu tikai to, ka trokšņu formēšanas veids ir svarīga lieta. Kaut gan- varbūt arī, ka neko nesapratu.

Lai arī daudzi hifil... mūzikas cienītāji dod priekšroku multibitu DACiem, tomēr nevarēju nepamanīt, ka tiem ir tīri tehnoloģiski ierobežojumi. Pieļauju, ka izveidot 2^16 rezistoru vērtības varētu būt čakarīgi, nemaz nerunājot par 20 vai 24 bitu vārdiem. Neesmu pētījis, kā ir ar tiem jaunajiem PCM1704/02 čipiem. Var jau būt, ka kāds tiešām sasniedz tos 24 bitus (man 90% audiotēkas ir 16/44). Pats es multibitniekus klausījies neesmu, tomēr populārais viedoklis ir, ka skaņa ir ar dabisku tembru, bet pieklusinātām augšām. Vismaz tiem aparātiem, kam netiek veikts oversamplings.

Tumša bilde man arī ir digitālie filtri. Varu tikai minēt, ka tie apstrādā digitālo signālu tā, lai tas būtu saprotams DAC čipam. Tad vēl analogā stadija un barošana. Visdrīzāk, ka barošanai vajadzētu būt pēc iespējas tīrākai un atšķirtai digitālajiem un analogajiem mezgliem.

Ir kādam viedokļi šajā jomā? Esmu dzirdējis daudz laba par Lynx DACiem, tomēr mani nepamet sajūta, ka tos būvēt būs diezgan dārgi un sarežģīti.

----------


## Jurkins

2*16 rezistoru vērtības jau nevajag  :: . Tāpēc jau to sauc par R-2R, vajag tikai 2 vērtību rezistorus. Bet nedomāju, ka būtu prāta darbs uz diskrētajiem rezistoriem šo taisīt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Bet kā tad nonāk līdz tām 216 voltāžām? Veido rezistoru tīklu no divu vērtību rezistoriem tādā veidā, lai tie veidotu 216 variantus?

----------


## karloslv

Eh, izskatās, ka sāksies atkal garais palags  ::  Velkot analoģiju ar mašīnām, tas ir tas pats, kas detalizēti apspriest degvielas sūkņa membrānas uzbūvi. Lai tak inženieri ar to darbojas.

"Voltāžas" tā arī veido, komutējot rezistorus. Nu jopt, tak var atvērt Wiki vai pameklēt kādu grāmatas nodaļu internetā, pilns ar info.

----------


## osscar

R2R it kā esot mazāk jūtīgi pret  jitter, taču ir grūtības ar jau minēto rezistoru tīklu precizitāti - lai to uzlabotu - tiek izmantoti vairāki paralēli dac čipi, tādējādi mazinot kļūdas %. r2r izejā vajag I/V pārveidotāju. r2r arī ir atkarīgi no temperatūras, jo mainās rezistoru vērtība biku, vārdu sakot vajag precizitāti. sigma/delta (1bit) - stabilāki, lētāki, bet trokšņaināki un vairāk pakļauti jitteram +  tiem vajag filtru, kurš novāc AF drazu. Mūsdienās tomēr starp abu tipu čipiem ir tik maza atšķirība, ka visu nosaka pārējais DAC apkarinājums. sigma delta ir populārāka tagad, bet audiofīli bieži vien izmanto r2r dacus.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, jautājums bija- vai ir jēga krāmēties ar visādiem TDA1541, PCM63K, PCM1704 dinozauriem, vai tomēr normālu WM8741, Asahai Kasei, Sabre modeli?

Vai tas ir tas pats, kas jautāt vai lampas ir labākas par tranzistoriem?

----------


## ansius

tak cilvēkam parunāties gribas....

vispār jau vajag tikai R un 2R prestību magazīnu, bet tur ir nianses - tam vajag ļoti tīru barošanu un tīrus digitālos signālus, un beigās sanāk ka Delta-sigma ir lētāk, vienkāršāk. 
http://www.armory.com/~rstevew/Publi...2R_8bitDAC.gif

----------


## osscar

nu tā viņš, jo vairāk tajā visā iedziļinās - jo dziļāk mežā. atceries topiku par i2s, jitter, spdif...tālāk - analogā daļa - opampi ? diskrētā ? tad atsevišķi barotāji, diskrētais šunta vai parastā lmka ? tad rekloceri un kvarci...nav tik vienkārši....un grozies kā gribi - pat labs diy dacs sanāks dārgi....interesanti kā Normundam sokas ar viņa dacu ? ja kas varu ar tev uz kādu weekendu savu arcam aizlienēt paklausīties,,,

----------


## RudeWolf

Es vienubrīd ar Normundu biju domājis taisīt paklausīšanās sesiju, bet viss kaut kā palika pusratā. Mans pastiprinātājs vēl nebija pabeigts un ar tukšām rokām iet negribēju. Var jau kaut kad kaut ko izdomāt. Ja ir problēmas salāgot divu aizņemtu cilvēku kalendārus, tad ar trim būs vēl jautrāk, hehe.

----------


## JDat

Vis jau ir labi. Teorijā... Praksē ir problēmas ar pretestību preciztāti. Ar lāzera "pieslīpēšanas" palīdzību tik un tā nevarēja dabūt vairāk par 12 bitu preciztāti. Pretestībāj kābūt precīzām ar kārtu 0.001 %. Vismaz ta bija rakstīts vienā web lapā, kuras linku nevaru atrast. Kā dzīvē? Tafigviņzin. Jāgooglē. No otras puses. Kāda tam visam jēga ja efektīvais dinamiskais diapazons 16 konvertoram ir tikai 30 dB robežās. Pēc tam klāt nāk torkšņi un kropļojumi. Kāreiz tur kur gribās smalkumu un citas nianses dzirdēt...

----------


## osscar

PCM1704 ir 24  bitu r2r dacs...vismaz pēc papīriem

----------


## JDat

> PCM1704 ir 24  bitu r2r dacs...vismaz pēc papīriem


 Kur tas teikts?

Es atradu ka tur ir balansēšana ar R2R uztaisīta. Kipa inovacija un kaut kas jauns. Nodrošina to lai vai DACi būtu maksimāli vienādi.




> The PCM1704 employs an innovative architecture which
> combines the advantages of traditional DACs (e.g., excellent
> full-scale performance, high signal-to-noise ratio, and ease
> of use) with superior low-level performance. This architecture is referred to as sign-magnitude. Two DACs are combined in a complementary arrangement to produce an extremely linear output. The two DACs share a common
> reference, and a common R-2R ladder for bit current sources.
> The R-2R ladder utilizes dual balanced current segments to
> ensure ideal tracking under all conditions. By interleaving
> the individual bits of each DAC and employing precision
> laser-trimming of resistors, a highly accurate match between
> ...


 http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/pcm1704.pdf

6. lpp. Varbūt man ir problēmas ar angleni?

----------


## osscar

es nezinu kā tas ir panākts, bet tas dacs ir 24 bitu nevis 16 - pēdējais punkts tavā citātā. Un joprojām daudzi ražotāji šo dacu izmanto un uzskata , ka tas ir labākais no r2r saimes.

----------


## JDat

Paga paga. Varbūt nejauc visu vienā kastrolī kopā. Mušas+koteltes utml.

Šis ir R2R DAC: http://pdfserv.maximintegrated.com/e...520-MAX521.pdf

Ar BurBown DACam klāt nāk R2R balnsēšana nevis kovenrtācija.



> The two DACs share a common
> reference, and a common R-2R ladder for bit current sources.


 No konteksta ārā nevajag raut vienu vārdu un tad pašpasludināt par pavisam ko citu. Nu labs tas BurBrown nu i? Tāpēc nevajag uzreiz jamo apsaukāt par R2R DACu. Es teiktu ka tas ir hibrīds, kurā savu lomu spēlē arī R2R mezgls. Kā tieši tur R2R strādā, tas jau vairs nav manā saprašanā...

Salasās visādi paršpasludinātie hifilītiķi un bīda savu pseidozinātni. Šodien R2R mezgla dēl'nodauc visu DACu par R2R. A kas rīt? Rīt brokastīs sildīto vadu salīdzināšana.

PS: Tas ka BurBown kotējas ne tika hifirastu aprindās jau sen ir zināms.

----------


## osscar

atslābsti raķešzinātniek .

----------


## JDat

Elektronika ir precīza zinātne un nebalstās uz pašpasludinātiem pieņēmumiem...  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tad ej visu katalogu un citu grāmatu autoriem stāsti ka šis redz nav 2r2 dacs-tas ir uzlabots r2r dacs. rīkojies, nevis gudri sprediķo par sildītiem vadiem un kotletēm kas nav te par tēmu. *Visur (literatūrā, netā ) tiek norādīts ka pa PCM1704 ir r2r  24 bit dac .*
Tas vienmēr tiek ieskaitīts r2r grupā nevis sigma delta. tu atkal sacepies ne par tēmu.
pat datašēt virsrakstā ir  Sign Magnitude
*MSB Sign Magnitude R2R DAC*             MSB has always known the ladder was a superior conversion method and  introduced the world�s first discrete 24 bit Sign Magnitude R2R Ladder  DAC. The term Sign Magnitude describes the special architecture we use  that dramatically improves the sound of low level signals.  Instead of  always starting at the lower limit of the signal and adding voltage to  reach the music signal, we start at the midpoint, or zero crossing,  where music is quiet, and we either add or subtract voltage to get the  required signal.  Because this requires a much smaller addition or  subtraction on average, it can be done much more accurately.     
MSB has designed and built a new proprietary  R2R architecture that far exceeds the performance of the original ladder  DAC design. The performance of a Ladder DAC is defined by the precision  of the resistors. There are hundreds of very expensive aerospace grade  resistors on each MSB module producing a DAC with a level of precision  that is unheard of. The noise floor (the lowest sound that can  reproduced), is much lower than most test systems can even measure. But  most important to MUSIC rather than TEST SIGNALS, and very different  from Delta Sigma DACs the MSB DAC module are most accurate with signals  crossing zero, where music actually exists.

----------


## JDat

Man neviens nav jāmāca. Laikatrs domā kā patīk. Kur ir tā literatūra kur tādas lietas tiek norādītas? Man pietiek ar to informācija kas ir ražotāja datu lapā nevis kaut kādā literatūrā. tagad kaut kāds hurjaga pateiks ka tas ir tā un visi sekotāji skries pakaļ, nevis lasīs specifikācijas? Par raķešzinātni pilnībā piekrītu. Raķešzinātnē nav vietas tādiem klauniem kuri kaut kur kaut ko. Raķežinātnē tiek lasītas specifikācijas. Es norādu uz elementāru kļūdu pamatlietu saprašanā, lai arī sīkās nianses pats nesaportu.

Tas viss izskatās apmērām tā: ir piens un ir krējums. Viens internetā izlasīja ka krējumu arī jāsauc par pienu, jo guru tā ir teicis. Patiesībā ir kaut kur pa vidu. Patiesībā tas DAC ir krējums ar nelielu, bet svarīgu, piena piejaukumu (R2R trepīte shēmā).

Intereses pēc jāpapēta un jāsaprot teorētiskais princips kas tur iekšā notiek.

Pie tam: es neapgalvoju ka tā DAC mikrene ir slikta.

----------


## osscar

da domā kā gribi pamatlietu sapratējs - ne vella tu pats nesaproti ar runā kā Kaspichs. es saprotu ka tev vieta jāaizpilda. Kāds ir tavs pienesums šajā forumā ? nekāds - aizrādi tik visiem par vīto pāru izmantošanu, vai katrā topikā kur es rakstu piesauc Hiragu vai sildītos vadus un "piedirs" normālas diskusijas. Tev ir problēmas un tur gan Kaspicham bija taisnība. vari mani banot jo tev nav ko pateikt, izņemot nesakarīgo vervelēšanu visos topikos. Reālu padomu nevienam neesi iedevis, pamatlietu zinātājs...es jau redzēju tavus izgājienus gan te gan bootā. 
un šis PCM ir r2r dacs.

----------


## JDat

> da domā kā gribi pamatlietu sapratējs - ne vella tu pats nesaproti ar runā kā Kaspichs. es saprotu ka tev vieta jāaizpilda. Kāds ir tavs pienesums šajā forumā ? nekāds - aizrādi tik visiem par vīto pāru izmantošanu, vai katrā topikā kur es rakstu piesauc Hiragu vai sildītos vadus un "piedirs" normālas diskusijas. Tev ir problēmas un tur gan Kaspicham bija taisnība. vari mani banot jo tev nav ko pateikt, izņemot nesakarīgo vervelēšanu visos topikos. Reālu padomu nevienam neesi iedevis, pamatlietu zinātājs...es jau redzēju tavus izgājienus gan te gan bootā.


 Tas ka tava sieva ir zābakforuma admins, tās ir tavas personīgās problēmas. A vot nebanošu! Huļi banot? Airādu. Vienkārši cērt aci ka ir tādi pseidozinātnieki, kas umņiči kā būtu pareizi, bet patiesībā paši neko nejēdz.




> un šis PCM ir r2r dacs.


  Pierādījumus studijā linku veidā! Es ta linkos iedevu pamatojumu savai taisnībai.

Es jau neapvainojos, vienkārši smieklīgi ka ar putām uz lūpām kāds mēģina kaut ko pierādīt. Pie tam kā pierādījums liek priekšā kaut kādus figņas no foruma nevis tehnoloģiju.

Rudewolf. Pameklēšu linkus par matemātiku r2r matricai.

EDIT:
Izrādās ka R2R precizitātes matemātika ir vienkārša.
Kur gan vēl ja ne troļu krātuvē (priekš dažiem) vikipēdijā tas ir rakstīts. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resisto...sistor_ladders

----------


## RudeWolf

Tās jūsu ķīvēšanās par PCM1704 dēļ uzmetu acis pāris rakstiem, tai skaitā 1998. gada preses relīzei. Nekur nav teikts, ka konkrētais čips būtu DS VAI R2R. To pašu esmu dzirdējis arī no dažādiem diy cilvēkiem.

Paldies JDat par linku, biju to apskatījis. Tāpēc arī minēju neprecizitāti kā R2R vienu no trūkumiem. Gan jau arī ir iespējams noskaidrot to, kā konkrētos rezistorus ietekmētu t° izmaiņas, ja nu gadījumā tie tiešām ir piegriezti pilnīgi precīzi.

Tagad meklēju 1704 kitus.

----------


## JDat

Es savukārtpateicos Osscar ka pieminēja PCM1704. Nu jā 1998. gads, bet... Tur ir viena viltībiņa, par kuru jau sen esmu dzidējis, bet neatradu pietiekoši daudz informācijas. Katrs kanāls (vienkāršibai kreisais) parasti ir viens DAC, bet šajā mikrenē vienā kanālā ir divi DACi. Tobiķs mikrenē patiesībā ir 4 DACi kuri pa pāriem strādā katrs savā kanālā. Divi DACi saslēgti "gandrīz paralēli". Tas ir kā? Pieņemsik ka mums ir iespēja uztaisīt teorētisku 16-bit R2R DACu. Pie lieliem signāliem (-30 dbFS) viss ir kārtībā. Pie mazākiem sāk parādīties kropīši. Aijaijai! Ko darīt? Pēc manas šaurās saprašānas Burr-Brown to atrisināja tā: otrs DAC "aizrijās" pie - 30 dbFS. Respektīvi "ātrāk ieiet cillpingā". Kāmēr signāls ir mazs tikmēr parastais DAC rada kropļus un tiek "atslēgts", viņa vietā strādā tas DAC, kurš ātrāk "aizrijās" Tiklīdz signāls ir salīdzinoši liels, ta strādā DAC kurš rijās pie 0 dbFs, bet otrs, jūtīgākais jau sen ir aizrijies. Tajā brīdī Jūtīgais DAC tiek atslēgts. Kaut kā tā uz pirkstiem skaidrojot. PAtiesībā tur ir savas nianses un savas problēmas, par kurām man nav ne mazākā nojausma. Tur tiešām jāzin matemātika un elektronika sevišķi augstā līmenī.

Par līdzīgu principu esmu dzirdējis ACD koverotos.

Kas attiecas uz osscar pieminēto R2R tepīti uz DAC mikrenes, tad tā ir vajadzība lai balansētu "pamatDACu" un "jūtīgo DACu" lai jamie ir maksimāli vienādi (balansēšana un kas tur vēl) vai kaut kā tml.

Osscar! Itkā jau esi normāls cilvēks, bet... Tas ir tāpat kā ar alkoholismu. Normāls cilvēks, bet ja tiek nepareizajā kompānijā tad nodzerās. Ir taču tāds teiciens dzirdēts. Tad lūk. Osscara "alkoholisms" izpaužas tajā faktā ka sagrāpsta visādas pseidogudrības no nepareizajiem skolotājiem. Kaut kas tajās gudrībās ir pareizs, bet izprasts nepareizi vai neprecīzi. Tiem kuri nesaprata: alkohols nav domāts vārda tiešajā nozīmē.

Rudewolf! Kāpēc kitu? Nevar paņemt pliku mikreni un tāpāl visu pašam lipināt kopā? Tad iekārtu jau varēs saukt par paša uztaisītu nevis paša saliktu (kā parasti visi dara). Protams, process sarežģītāks un lēnāks, bet rezultātā tas tiešām BŪS TAVS IZSTRĀDĀJUMS, nevis copy/paste!

----------


## osscar

nu bet tur ir iekšā precīzo rezistoru matrica un tas pieder pie R2R daciem tāpat iepriekšējie PCMi ar colinear "sistēmu" .  Rude wolf, pēdējā linear audio izdevumā kā reiz bija dacs  ar 4 pcm1704 uz kanālu + sim. izejas + slēzis NOS/OS+ i2s ieeja ar. Un tas viss bija apkarināts un nobarots ar diskrētiem Jfet risinājumiem. tur kādi 8 trafi bija tajā kastē  ::

----------


## JDat

> nu bet tur ir iekšā precīzo rezistoru matrica un tas pieder pie R2R daciem


 Tas ka iekšā ieliek R2R matricu vēl nenozīmē ka tieši R2R matrica uztaisa visu MAGIC konvertēšanas procesā. Tev tiešām tas neapnīk?

Kur ir zinātniskais pētījums par R2R matricas pecizitāti? Saskaņa ar wikipēdiju sasniegta 14 bitu rezolūcija. KUR IR INFO PAR LIELĀKAS REZOLŪCJAS R2R MATRICĀM? Neskopojies un padalies ar šo info. Tad es varēšu sevi atspārdīt. Jau 8 bitiem vajag 0.4 % precizitāti pretestību matricā. 16 bitiem vaju vajag 0,0015 % preciztāti pretestību matricā. Kur ir info ka kāds uztaisījis 16 bit DACu no vairākām 8-bit matricām un saslēdzis tās kopā? Klusums?

----------


## RudeWolf

Astoņi trafi? Mtā... Tīri teorētiski jau var vēl vairāk. Nobaro katru DAC čipu ar savu, katram analogajam kanālam vēl pa vienam, tad vēl digitālajam filtram... Ja vari tad ieskenē to rakstu, domāju, ka ja ne man, tad kādam noderēs.

Es atradu šādu variantu- http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/audio...converter.html

JDat, ja es sāktu ar kaut kādu ķibināšanu uz savu roku, tad tāpat jāsāk būtu ar to slēgumu, kurš redzams datašītā. Tad varbūt kaut ko pamainītu. Nez, opampu vietā kaut ko uz diskrētajām komponentēm...

Tiesa, Jurkins zina manu kapacitāti salaist diezgan vienkāršus projektus pamatīgā dēlī.

----------


## JDat

Cik tad interneta plašumos prasa par to mikreni un kitu? Farnelī prlika mikrene tā ap 40 Ls+PVN diez ko dārgi seksperimenti var sanākt.
Vēl viena interesanta un mūsienās gandrīz nesastopama lieta: Divpolārā barošana. Tas arī kotējas pie hifilītiķiem. Mans hifilītiķis uzdeva jautāju (ne to Cirrus, ne to AKM, neatceros kuram) razotājam: "Vai mūsdienās nevar atkal palaist ražošanā DACus (un ADC) ar divpolāro barošanu?" Ražotājs atbildēja: "Nevar, jo dārgi salīdzinot ar ar medernajiem vienpolārajiem DACiem." Žel ka tā...

----------


## RudeWolf

http://estore.audiobyte.ro/RD30-fullpack.html

1099 monopolnaudiņas par visu komplektu. (DAC+IV+trafo+ekrāna/pults lietas). Atsevišķi sanāca laikam 845EUR par DAC plati.

----------


## JDat

da nu nafig tādu cenu.  :: 
Esmu tam pārāk vecs....

----------


## RudeWolf

Nopērk emīrs sievu par 100 kamieļiem. Šī viņam jautā- mīļais, es esmu skaista? Šis atbild- es par tevi simtu kamieļu samaksāju! Tu nevari nebūt skaista!

----------


## normundss

Rudewolf, man tas Linear audio raksts ir jau ieskenēts, PM iemetīšu linku.  Tas verķis ir atrodams iekš lbaudiosystems.com.  Ja gribi paklausīties ES9018, var sarunāt.  Man gan tas DACs ir iestrēdzis mūžīgās ķimerēšanas fāzē, bet principā viss strādā.

Priekš PCM1704 tā Audiobyte cena ir adekvāta.  Principā tas sanāk dārgākais čips uz kā DACu taisīt.  Pats čips dārgs - ap 50Ls, kā jau JDat rakstīja.  Tas uz vienu kanālu.  Priekš stereo tātad minimums divi.  Ja grib balansētās izejas, katram kanālam jāliek divi čipi pretfāzē, tātad jau četri gabali vajadzīgi.  Augšējā plauktiņa verķiem parasti liek vairākus DACus paralēli lai uzlabotu SNR un linearitāti un ar 1704 zemāk kā uz augšējo plauktu nav vērts tēmēt. Sanāk minimums 4 gab single-ended variantam un 8 gab balansētajām izejām. Plus daudz ārējo elementu.  Salīdzini ar Sabre32, kur par apmēram tiem pašiem 50 Ls vienā čipā dabū 8 DACus kopā ar ASRC, filtriem un visu pārājo digitālo loģiku.  Tipiskā stereo izpildūjumā sanāk 4 DACi katram kanālam. Nav nekāds brīnums, ka PCM1704 ražotājam ir end-of-life stadijā. Kaut gan, ja tiešām grib tieši šito, tad jāmeklē tagad, kamēr vēl tos čipus vispār ražo.  Kad pārtrauks, cena droši vien būs x5.

Un vispār DAC kā sistēmas kopējā realizācija varbūt pat vairāk ietekmē rezultātu kā vintage čipi. 

JDat - jaunajam un modīgajam ES9018 divpolārā barošana gan nav, toties ir divi spriegumi digitālajai daļai un divi analogajai. Analogie atsevišķi L/R kanālu grupām. Tā ka minimums vajag piecus barokļus (4 čipam + 1 masterclockam), var arī septiņus. Tam vajadzētu kotēties ne zemāk par divām divpolārajām barošanām  ::

----------


## JDat

Kur ir ESS9012 datasheet? Bez datasheet neko nevaru komentēt.

Ew, a kāda maarrutka pēc vajag divus DACus lai sabūtu Diff izeju? To tiešām nevar analogā veidā izdarīt? Paralēli saslēgt lai uzlabotu SNR? Tur ir savas nianses, no kurām 90 % nejēdzu. Shēmu jāredz, savādāk nevar komentēt.

----------


## normundss

> Kur ir ESS9012 datasheet? Bez datasheet neko nevaru komentēt.


 For information about samples or product datasheets, please contact your local ESS Sales Representative.

Ja runa ir par to, kas "kotējas pie hifilītiķiem" tad nekādi datasheeti nav vajadzīgi.  Es postulēju, ka četras vienpolārās barošanas ar iespēju sadalīt sešās ir ne mazāk hifilītiski kruti kā divas divpolārās. ::  Var piekrist vai nepiekrist.




> Ew, a kāda maarrutka pēc vajag divus DACus lai sabūtu Diff izeju? To tiešām nevar analogā veidā izdarīt? Paralēli saslēgt lai uzlabotu SNR? Tur ir savas nianses, no kurām 90 % nejēdzu. Shēmu jāredz, savādāk nevar komentēt.


 Nu to pat es saprotu. Kaut kādu diff izeju jau var dabūt visādi.  Ja jau ņemies ar krutāko un dārgāko risinājumu, tad jautājums ir kā izspiest pēdējo pili. 

Divi daci pretfāzē dod par 3dB lielāku dinamisko diapazonu. Moderniem DAC čipiem parasti diff izeja ir pēc noklusējuma - tad daži maniaki to analogā veidā konvertē uz unbalanced un liek otru tādu pašu DAC konstrukciju pretfāzē lai dabūtu atkal balanced.  Perebors IMO. Plus, ja čipiem ir atšķirīgas nelinearitātes tad rodas papildus kropļojumi.

Paralēli slēdzot n dacus ar I izeju, signāls pieaug proporcionāli n, savukārt nekorelētais troksnis sqrt(n).  
Paralēlā slēgumā arī statistiski izlīdzinās LSB konvertācijas kļūda, bet ja eksemplāriem ir liela izkliede šajā parametrā, rezultāts varētu sanākt pat sliktāks kā ar vienu čipu.

----------


## JDat

As takā vairāk saprotu kad ADC analogās ieejas slēdz paralēli un tad ar DSP manipulē. Espu šukojis par manipulāciju ar fāzēm iesamplētam signālam. Par DAC paralēlu saslēgšanu teorijā doma skaidra, izklausās ka "maniaki" slēdz paralēli slēgšanas pēc nevis lai būtu labāk. Loģiski: jo vairāk jo "krutāk". Perebors sākas ja ir vairāk, bet hujovāk ne ka vajadzētu būt. Barošanu skaits arī neko neizsaka. Nav svarīgi cik daudz, svarīgi kā un kāpēc.

Par datasheet ir skaidrs, cerēju ka kāds jau to procedūru ir ipild'jis un var iemest nā pasktkastē, bet nu hren sņim. Tad kad datasheeti nav vajadz,gi viss beidzas ar manu un osccara kasīšanos par terminoloģiju un darbības principiem. beigās sanāk. Datasheetus nelasam, jo neko nejēdzas, bet saliekam kaudzi ar mikrenēm bez jebkādas sajēgas un pašpasludinam par hifilismu. Pēc tam dzerot vīnu (apmasgājot strādājošu aparātu) klausamies dažādu vadu skanējumu un tad stāstam kas mums kruta skan un kas kruta neskan. Nekāda sakara ar tiekšanos pēc perfektuma, tikai snobiska zīmēšanās. Nezinu kā Jums, bet manā uztverē tas nav hiendims, manā uztverē tas ir hirirastiskums bez nekāda sakara ar zinātni. Skaidrs ka tas viss ir komercializējies un gribās pelnīt čunguru nevis bīdīt zinātni. Žēl.

Blakus sadaļa ir topiks par ADC. Ja uznāks dullums (ceru ka neuznāks), tad pamēģināsu salipināt to ELF rakstītāju un paeksperimentēt.

----------


## normundss

Tie, kas ir dabūjuši ESS datasheetu, ir apliecinājuši ka šī informācija ir konfidenciāla un tālāk netiks nodota.

Mūzikas klausīšanās un visādi diy vaļasprieki ir uz baudu vērstas nodarbes. Ir tikai likumsakarīgi, ka ar to saistītām lietām ir hedoniska vērtība kā jebkurām luksusprecēm. Vaimanāt ka visi neuzbudinās no apziņas par tehnisko perfektumu ir tik pat nejēdzīgi, kā apvainoties ka kāds neņem par pilnu sildītos zelta vadus. Katram savi fetiši.

Inženiertehnisko risinājumu izstrāde vienmēr ir bijusi un būs vērsta uz vērtību radīšanu. Zinātnes bīdīšana ir pavisam kaut kas cits un inženieri ar to nenodarbojas.

----------


## JDat

Normundam taisnība, diemžēl...

Vienīgais kas var palīdzēt: nošķirt Inženierzinātnisko no Zinātnes bīdīšanas. Savādāk visu vienā purtā sajauc un pēc tam otro mēģina pasludināt par pirmo.

Štrunts ar visu. Viens no topikstartera mērķiem bija atrast labu DACu. To tad arī jāmēģina izdarīt šajā tofikā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Un galu galā ESS9012 un PCM1704 nav vienīgie čipi uz šīs pasaules. Kā arī tai kastē ir vēl vismaz divi tik pat svarīgi mezgli- barošana un analogā izeja. Ja pati DAC čipa topoloģija mums paliek melnās kastes statusā daļēji nepietiekamu zināšanu dēļ un daļēji komercnoslēpuma dēļ, tad barošana un analogā izeja ir daudz skaidrāks lauks. Man ir bijuši divi USB DACi ar WM8740 čipu un tiem skanējumi ir kardināli atšķirīgi. Par to kitu, ko iepriekš biju iepostējis man šaubas bija tieši par barošanu, kaut kā pierasts, ka tā ir atsevišķi no pārējām platēm.

Ak jā- ir jau arī digitālā filtrēšana. Tur jau arī ir "zelta" čipi, pēc kā daudzi dzenās.

----------


## tornislv

ES9018/Es9012 datasheet man ir. Ja nu sadomā ienākt vakarā ciemos, var gadīties, ka aizmirstu uz galda, kamēr pats virtuvē kāfeju vāru. Ir arī pārītis pašu ES9018 čipu. Ir arī 6 plates šunta regulatoriem un divi tori - analogajai un ciparu daļai. Ir pat kaut kādas PCB uz kā to DAC uzķibināt. Nav tikai laika.

<offtopic>Nule kā nosēdēju divas stundas ausīs (sūdīgs OnEar Philips pa 27Ls) un no griežgaldiņa noklausījos caur Uher Reference No. 1 preampu visu rokoperu CHESS. Nekādus DAC nevajadzēja.</offtopic>

----------


## JDat

> Ak jā- ir jau arī digitālā filtrēšana. Tur jau arī ir "zelta" čipi, pēc kā daudzi dzenās.


 Čipu ražotāji nav lohi, bet tur, IMHO, ir cita kaite. Tas ir apmēram tā pat kā situčaijās, kad salasās skņinieki un var 12h nonstopā runāt par to kā pareizāk saregulēt daudzjoslu sistēmu. Kur likt frekvenču dalīšanu. Kādu ekvalizāciju likt pirms krossovera, kādu pēc. Kā piedzīt aiztures utt utjp. Kaut kas līdzīgs, IMHO, notiek arī ari filtru lietām. Katram savs. Teorētiski tādu filtru var aizstāt ar normālu DSP mikreni. Tikai viena problēma. Jābūt vismaz maģistram matemātikā un bakalauram elektronikā. DSP tas ir sūrā matemātika. Cilvēki kas ar to tiek galā nav tik viegli atrodami.

Teorijā viss ir vienkārši: paņemam FIR filtru un iebakstam koeficientus, uz DAC atslēdzam un lieta darīta. Koefientu ģenerēšana no līknes tā ir viena matemātikas lieta. Bez tā klāt nāk arī pareizas frekvenču raksturlīknes izvēle.

Vopšem ģemarojs liel un ņe dļa srednih umov.

----------


## RudeWolf

Varētu būt interesanta lasāmviela- http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/attachme...4&d=1340694699

un http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/attachme...2&d=1340644012 (pdf)

Par Philips 16bit TDA1541 čipu.

----------


## JDat

Vai tomēr 14 bit DAC...

----------


## RudeWolf

Vai tad ar TDA1540 nebija tas šums, ka tikai 14biti?

----------


## JDat

šums bija par PCB1704: ir vai nav R2R matrica uz borta. Varētu pacelt šumu par to vai TDA1540 ir 14 vai 16 bitu R2R DACs... Ja kas, paskaties dokumentu kuru pats ieliki. Tur viss rakstīts...

----------


## RudeWolf

Par šumu biju domājis tīri vēsturiski Philips TDA1540 iznākšanu, par to jau nav nekādu šaubu, ka 14biti. Vnk izstrāde tam esot notikusi pirms CD standarta noteikšanas un daži Philips-ā esot bijuši diezgan pārsteigti, ka Sony noteicis 16bitus kā standartu. Tiesa, tur bija kaut kāds triks, kā viņi to apgāja.

Runājot par TDA1541 viņi runā par divām dažādām metodēm 6 "svarīgo" bitu apstrādei un citu pārējiem 10 bitiem. Tātad laikam iecere ir saglabāt maksimālu precizitāti tiem sešiem bitiem un pārējie desmit var tikt atskaņoti mazāk precīzi. Ļoti iespējams, ka tad beigās visi 16biti nesanāk. Cik nu es tur sapratu...

----------


## JDat

Njā, neesmu pētījis tādas nianses ne tehniski ne arī no vēstures puses. PCM1704 dārgs? USB slikti skan? Vēl idejas ko lietot? Wolfsona DACi? Kolēģis kursa darbu taisīja: S/PDIF to analog audio. Uz Wolfsona DACiem. Kaut ko paņema no datasheet, kaut ko savu klāt pielika. Kā skan? Teica ka labāk par PCI Soundblastera analogo izeju. Cik labāk? Nezinu. IMHO tas DIY DAC skan un viss. Sīkāk nepētīju. Morāle: ja jau viens var uztaisīt, tad arī citi var mēģināt...

----------


## RudeWolf

Wolfsoni WM8740/WM8741 ir pilna pasaule un tiek izmantoti gan USB DACos gan arī nopietnākos aparātos. Pašam man ir bijuši divi WM8740 daci un ar abiem par to cenu es biju ļoti apmierināts. Pašlaik dzīvoju ar šādu Pico DAC un, manuprāt no USB arī neko diži labāku nedabūšu. Interesanti, ka abiem Wolfsoniem skaņā nebija pilnīgi nekādu līdzību. Tomēr vēl trešo uz WM8740 tiešām negribētu.

Tā kā man audiotēka pamatā sastāv no 16/44 materiāla, tad 16 biti nemaz nebūtu peļams risinājums un varētu kaut ko domāt par veco (TDA1541/PCM63K) čipu risinājumiem. Ebay ir pilns ar dažādiem ķīnīzeru kitiem, tomēr par tiem ir ārkārtīgi maz info. Tas Lampizātora čalis it kā vienu slavēja, tomēr mani nepārliecina viņa filosofija. Var, protams, domāt par kaut kādu deviņdesmito gadu beigu hi-end DACu iegādi un to censties modificēt, bet tur arī ir savi knifi. Noteikti būs jāveic pilna elektrolītu nomaiņa un jāpadomā par labu USB->SPDIF/AEB/Optic risinājumu.

P.S. Atradu arī šādu ķīniešu monstru! Varēja vēl moduļus žilitona kasetēs iebūvēt un tad vispār būtu gar zemi!

----------


## JDat

Kā tu vari spriest pas skaņas "līdzību" USB mikrobiem? Protams viss barojas arī no USB. Katrs štruns skanēs ar savu "raksturu". Te līdz R2R skanējuma niansēm vai jitter mikrometriem kā līdz tuvājai zvaigznei. Audiorastam tas tak nav nopietni. Un vispār kāpēc krāmējies ar USB DACiem? Kur problēma lietot S/PDIF? Gribās kruta, taisi kruta. Gribās lēti, neraudi par skanējumu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc lai nevarētu spriest par skaņas līdzību starp divām ierīcēm, kas barojas un saņem datus no viena un tā paša avota? Nav jau tā, ka salīdzinu USB DACu ar kādu pilna izmēra risinājumu (kaut gan arī to vajadzētu kādreiz izdarīt).

Un krāmējos ar USB tāpēc, ka tajā laikā vēl nebiju izlēmis, cik daudz ieguldīšu audio lietās. Tāpēc arī pašlaik plānoju, kā uzlabot signāla avotu. Nezinu, cik kruta taisīšu, ja taisīšu, bet gribētos būt informētam, lai pielaistu pēc iespējas mazāk kļūdu.

P.S. Tam Pico viens čalis veica mērījumus un spektrs nemaz neizskatās slikti-


Protams, ka tas noteikti neparāda visu bildi, bet priekš USB barošanas tas ir ļoti tīri.

----------


## JDat

> Un krāmējos ar USB tāpēc, ka tajā laikā vēl nebiju izlēmis, cik daudz ieguldīšu audio lietās.


 Vienkārši ja šada lieta no vienas puses un no otras puses baigākā klausīšanās un apspriedes, tad tas saliekot kopā šis divas pretrunas, sāk durties acīs ne tajā labākajā variantā. Sak man lēts aparāts un es tagad baiko klausīšanās viedokli vari uzteikt par šo un citiem aparātiem. IMHO tādi aparāti nav tā vērti lai klausītos nianses un baigi apsriestu. Vai nu darīt labi, vai nu nedarīt vispār, nevis kaut ko bakstīties.

PS: Aptuveni tāda paša iemesla dēl arī man sanāk kasīšanās ar osscar.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, būs DAC's tad arī runāšu. Paralēli centīšos ar Normundu sarunās klausīšanās sesiju.

Vēl nezinu, vai pašam kaut ko cept augšā, vai iegādāties kaut ko jau lietojamu un tad to uzprišināt.

----------


## JDat

Njā rezultāts nebūs piecciparu DAC vērtībā, bet kreativitāte, darbošanās un tās rezultātu izvērtēšana ir labāk ne kā sūdzēties par to cik mums grūti dzīvē... Tātad игра стоит свечей

----------


## JDat

Vel ir arī variant iet audio šķūningotāja ceļu. Nopirkt gatavu iekārtu (CD spēlētājs) un mēģināt uzlabot skaņu. Sakārtot barošanu, clocku un citas lietas.

----------


## RudeWolf

Diez vai man pārējā sistēma būs tādā līmenī, lai saprastu, kur ir sāls piecciparu DACā. Būs vien jādabū kaut kas uz TDA1541 vai PCM63K bāzes, jo gribu zināt, kā skan multibits.

Delta-sigmu man vienmēr būs iespēja uzbūvēt, jo tie nekur pazust netaisās.

Visdrīzāk, ka ņemšu to Parasound D/AC-1600 un mēģināšu savest kārtībā. Būs iespēja arī patrenēties restaurācijā.

----------


## JDat

Domā ka varēsi uzbūvēt tādā līmenī lai varētu objektīvi (nevis subjektīvi) novērtēt? Bez mas vai prasās lai DIY blakus noliek arī pieklājīgu delta-sigma DACu salīdzināšanāi. Kaut gan arī tas nav korekti. IMHo godīgai salīdzināšanai clock un barošanais kā minimums jābūt vienādai.

Ja man būtu laiks, tad es mēģinātu paspēlēties ar kaudzi 8-bitīgo telekominkāciju DAC (sample rate daži desmiti MHz un, ja nemaldos, tad ir R2R) un FPGA+DSP... Nu labi. Ar DSP es zagnul. Tur tiešām man smadzenes par īsu, lai arī Blackfin DSP kits stāv uz galda... bet tas viss jau ir cits stāsts.

----------


## RudeWolf

Domāju, ka sākšu ar gatava produkta labošanu/modificēšanu. Lai redzētu, kā visam būtu jābūt. Pēc austiņu pastiprinātāja būvniecības sāku nedaudz saprast, ko nozīmē nonākt līdz gatavam izstrādājumam.

----------


## JDat

Ooo Jā, piekrītu. Kaut ko tādu mā tikai osscar! Visu cieņu viņam par pacietību un roku taisnumu savu aparātu mehāniskā motāžē (bet ne elektronikas performancē).

Ja aparātam ir vairākas PCB, tad var pat apsvērt iespēju piemēram izkodināt savu barošanas PCB vai tml. Ja viena? Jādomā veidi kā var apgreidot. Piemēram noteiktu pretestību vietā ielikt jumperus. kodierus vienkārši amputēt. Uzlikt opiņa (vai kas tur ir) vietā soketu un uztaisīt savu adapteri un PCBu uz kruas ir siperskanoša shēma. Galvenais radoša pieeja.

Par laimi mani tas viss vairāk interesē teorētiski zinātniskā nevis praktiskā līmenī. Tāpēc esmu laimīgs ka neko tādu netaisu un minimāli zinu kopējo principu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nelielas piezīmes no pagrīdes.

Vakar kopā ar Normundu bijām izveikuši nelielu klausīšanās un salīdzināšanas sesiju. Pamatā bija domāts uz HD650 līdzināt manu Dynalo pret viņa Betu22. Plus vēl es degu nepacietībā dzirdēt, kā skan nopietns DACs. Papildus vēl iedevu viņam nobaudīt savu mazo DACu un vislabāko pastiprinātāju- Objective 2.

Dynalo un Betu mēs ar DMM salāgojām vienādos skaļumos un pamatā skaļuma regulēšana nepieciešamības gadījumā notika digitālajā plaknē. Protams, perfekts risinājums tas nav, bet nospriedām, ka kritumiem pie slodzes nevajadzētu būt nozīmīgiem.

Secinājumi pēc klausīšanās:
1. Abus pastiprinātājus var skaidri atšķirt pat austiņas neuzliekot.
2. Beta22 ir izteiktāks skanējums diapazona galos- spēcīgāks (bet perfekti kontrolēts) bass un asākas augšas.
3. Dynalo bass ir mīkstāks un augšas nav tik izteiktas.
4. Detalizācijā abi aparāti ir līdzīgi, tomēr Beta ar izteiktajām augšām rada iespaidu par augstāku detalizāciju un skaidrāku skanējumu.
5. Betas skanējums ir daudz dinamiskāks, tomēr ar tendenci daudz ātrāk nogurdināt dzirdi.
6. Vidusdiapazonā abi pastiprinātāji [man] likās neatšķirami.
7. Pablēņojāmies arī ar lampu pastiprinātājiem un Dynalo skanējuma ziņā ir pa vidu starp Betu un Aikido (?).

Izmēģinājām arī mazo USB DACu Headmp Pico.

1. Uz Sabre čipa būvētais Buffalo DAC galīgi ar to mazo DACu grīdu nemazgā.
2. Galvenā atšķirība ir augšu skanējumā- USB DACam noteikti ir augstāks traucējumu līmenis, kas skaņu padara svilpjošu un nojauc (izsmērē) stereoskatuvi (mēģinājām arī uz skandām).
3. Vidi Pico nebija slikti, atkal- krasākās atšķirības bija manāmas tieši diapazona galos.
4. Kombinācijā ar ierakstu, kam ir izteiktas augšas skanējums uz Pico var būt nebaudāms.

Secinājums par Objective 2- kaut kas nav kārtībā ar basiem. Normundam likās, ka skan kā caur plastmasas cauruli. Jādomā būs nomainīt opampus, varbūt, ka kaut kas izmainīsies. Par laimi es esmu iegādājies mazās Ultimate Ears TF10 puļķausis, kas uz O2 skan pārsteidzoši labi (salīdzinājumā ir telefonu).

----------


## RudeWolf

Neliels apdeits manos DACu meklējumos.

Šodien no viena Japānā dzīvojoša austrālieša iegādājos Parasound D/AC-1600 un kā dīla saldinātāju- ķīniešu USB->SPDIF pārveidotāju (to, kam Altera DSP ir virsū, bet bez barokļa). Kopā ar šipingu (8kg paka) tas man sanāca 0.5 kilobakšos, redzēs, cik spēcīgi mani samīļos muita.

Cik no krievu forumiem varēju sagrābstīt- tas Parasound savā (1998.g.) laikā bija diezgan respektabls izstrādājums un daudzi vēljoprojām to uzskata par labu pirkumu savā <400$ cenu kategorijā. Te drīzāk jautājums Tornim- kā var zināt vai aparātam būtu jāmaina elektrolīti? Iekšā tai kastē no dzimšanas ir daudz BlackGate kondiķu, kas savu var būt un var nebūt nokalpojuši. Izņemot vizuālus defektus- pēc kā vajadzētu lūkot/klausīt, lai saprastu, vai tiem ir pēdējie simts kilometri?

----------


## tornislv

Tā kā elektrolītus es nedzirdu (un citus R un C arī ne), tad man kritēriji ir gauži vienkārši:
1) ja ir uzpūties, izšāvis vai iztecējis kāds - tad jāmaina shēmā attiecīgi visā tajā loģiskajā shēmas apgabalā. Abos kanālos. Es gan neizvirstu, lieku parastus Argusa Samhwas, dažreiz ELFAs Panasonic vai Elnas, dažreiz Nichicon vai Cornell Dubilier, bet tie tiek iegūti Argusā, Farnelā vai Elfā , vadoties pēc U, pitch, D un H parametriem un ESR. Nekādus tur Cerafine, black gate, muse un citus lamu vārdus nelasu un nemeklēju.
2) Ja galīgi liekas ka skan slikti, tad var lodēt laukā pa kādam un ar C / ESR metru papētīt, kas ar konkrēto kondensatoru notiek. Ja parametri +/- atbilst datasheetam - ko tad tur mainīt?

3) Ja barošanas filtram redz uz aci ahūno zāģi, tad ir jēga pamērīt - nomainīt arī stabilizatora C; Bieži vien vecos aparātos kā pietiekami ir uzskatīti , piemēram, 4700uF plecā diviem 40W ampa kanāliem. Tur viegli iet iekšā kādi Argusa 10 000 uF, jo izmēros progress ir acīmredzams. Jāskatās, prtams, lai diodes neizbliež.

Finālā - es nekad nemainu C tikai mainīšanas pēc. To lai dara visādi Eiropas un USA DIY entuziasti, kuruprāt tas ir labākais, ko ar vecu aparātu var izdarīt. Es jau tad labāk visus trimmerus nomainītu un skaļuma poci. Un jaunu pastu zem gala tranzistoriem pasmērētu.

----------


## JDat

Vispār Jau tas ir Altera FPGA otrais Ciklons nevis DSP. Filosofija par to ka DSP var iebāst iekš FPGA nav jātaisa. Tādam parveidotājam ir viens interesants plusiņš. Var pats sākt mācīties FPGA lietas un pamēģināt kaut ko savu digitālā domēnā uztaisīt (filts, neliels reclockers). Kas zin varbūt pat "labāk" skanēs. Vienģi vai tas tiešām kaut ko dos?

----------


## RudeWolf

Es tiešām negribu mainīt pret kaut kādiem eksotiskiem brendiem. Drīzāk raizējos, vai kaut kādā brīdī tie kondiķi neizdomās aiziet pa gaisu un paķert līdzi kādas daudz vērtīgākas detaļas. Manuprāt veci audiofīļu kondiķi var nebūt īpaši uzticami, tāpēc drīzāk es to vietā gribētu redzēt kvalitatīvus industriālos kondensatorus. Kaut gan redzēs, var jau būt, ka varēs arī tāpat iztikt.

Par ko šajā gadījumā visdrīzāk atbild tas FPGA? USB->SPDIF konversija? Redzēju, ka kaut kādu reklokingu arī no tās ietaises var dabūt ārā. Būs tikai košernā barošana jāuzķibina.

----------


## JDat

No sākuma: kas ir FPGA? Tā ir kaudze (savi 20 000) loģisko elementu. Jamos var sakombinēt kā gribi. Var no tādiem CPU uztaisīt, var digitālo filtru uztaisīt. Tā ir atsevišķa diskusija. Ko dara? A vot kāzin kādas vēl digitālās mikrenes uz borta, tad var sākt filosofēt ko dara. Ja es kādreiz gribētu eksperimentēt tad ņemtu DACu ar FPGA uz borta. Tad kādu pus gadu nesteidzoties uzzīmētu pilnu elektrisko shēmu un tad vēl pus gadu bakstītos lai caur FPGA izlaistu cauri signālu. Pēc tam vēl pus gads lai palaistu pirmo FIR filtru. Utt utjp līdz bezgalībai. Cik tāds DAC ar FPGA uz borta varētu maksāt?

----------


## RudeWolf

Tas mazais ķēms, ko man cilvēks piemeta klāt laikam maksā kādus 140$ bez PSU. Tas gan nav DACs- reklamēts tiek kā USB->SPDIF konverters ar kaut kādām DSP spējām (gan jau atkarīgs no FPGA softa). Izskatās, ka dabūt ārā no tās kastītes var arī I2S. Te būs info angrju varodā- http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Digital1EN.htm

Bet tā- ja tieši par DACiem, tad nemācēšu teikt. Vismaz par komerciālajiem produktiem noteikti nē. No samopaliem zinu, ka krievu Lynx DACiem ir šī mikroshēma. Un tie nemaksā lēti.

----------


## osscar

nu jā par muitu atliek vien gaidīt  ::  man ir bijis , ka uzliek pa mazo, ja sūtītājs uzrāda mazāku vērtību,es jamam palūdzu. Tiku cauri pa lēto ar mazajām plaukta tumbām. 
Es ar domāju ka nav ko iespringt uz kondensatoru nomaiņu - nav jau jans tik vecs. Ja nu vienīgi signāla ceļā esošos elektrolītus ( ja tur ir tādi)  var pamainīt pret bipolārajiem...
es atkal upgreidoju optisko kabeli no china noname uz oehlbach xxl series 80 0.5m. It kā es esmu kabeļu skeptiķis, taču šis daudzdzīslu kabelis (tiesa arī plastmasa ne hi-end stikls) skan it kā detalizētāk + īpaši darņķīgi skan augšas dažām pašrakstītajām matricām, kas nebija novērots iepriekš, jo  nebija tāda detalizācija. Ar oriģinālajiem diskiem - skan ļoti ok augšas. Vēl tīri paskaot gaismas caurlaidību - kaut vai ar led lampeli-zilais vācietis  to dara spožāk... Būs rīt (tagad jālaiž ciemos) jāpaņem tas audio CD disks ar testa signāliem un jāpalūr jitters ar skaņu karti un ar abiem vadiem, liekas tajā diskā bija tie ditthered jittera testa signāli sarakstīti.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc optiskajam var vajadzēt daudzdzīslu risinājumus? Skin efekts, haha?

Nez, man pret optisko nedaudz ir tādi iracionāli iebildumi. Visu laiku liekas, ka LEDam tak nav momentāna iedegšanās, kas var kaut ko ietekmēt.

----------


## JDat

LEDam ir samērā ātra iedegšānās. Tu taču lieto internetu. Ir taču simtkilometrīgas otiskas trubas ar 10 Gbit/sec. Nu labi varbūt samuldējos un pārspīlēju bet tik un tā. Tie dažu Megabiti priekš S/PDIF ir sīkums. Cik saprotu (patiesībā neko nesaportu) no pusvadītājiem. Ir tur dažādi procesi kā rise time. Pie paramtriem kapacitāte utml. Tas vis sačakarē tainsūri un noapaļo. Var ne gluži tā pat kā tas notiek drāts vesijā bet tomēr. Tāla uztvērējs. Tur arī ir treshold pie kura nostrādā uztvērējs un samaina LOG 0 pret LOG 1. Prasīju savam hifilītķims: Ja jau ir porblēmas ar barošanu un balvanītisku atsaiti, kāpēc nečakarēties un nelietot optiku? Jamais atbildēja: Optoelektronika, tas ir vēl viens layeris kurs pienes klāt jitter uc draziņas klāt. Pēc praktiskiem eskperimentiem konstatēts ka laba drāts shēma ir labāka par labu optolektronisku sistēmu. Pat ja drāts savieno divus aparātus. Galvenais skartot elektroniku. Tai skaitā piedomāt pie zemes cilpām.

Ak tad USB=>SPDIF... Tātad tās ciklons uzvedās kā USB devaiss, ja nav nekādu citu mikreņu klāt. Tālāk visdrīzāk nodarbojas ar reklokingu. Ar ko vēl tur var nodarboties? A grūti pateikt. Bet nu es uz šitādu verķi skatos kā uz specifisku dev kitu priekš audio eksperimentiem. Tikai pārāk maz zināšanu lai tā uzreiz sāktu eksperimentēt un skatīties rezultātus. Interesanti jau, bet... vai tas ir to vēts lai ieguldītu laiku tādā zinātnē?

----------


## EZ64

Esmu krāmējis ar AudioNote's ķīniešu klonu (AD1865, Junga [tipa] regulatori  un SRPP izplūde, Trafiņi salikti atsevišķā kastē).  Varu piekrist guru, skaņa tiešām ir dabīga, bet tajā pat laikā šķiet, ka trūka precizitātes un smalkuma. Izmēģināju gan Lampizatora ieteikto 6N2P gan arī 6N1P, 6N23P, gan 12AU7 pa 100$ gabalā,  bet nekā,  ne OS-CONi ne arī BlackGate NXi nepalīdzēja, Caddock  I/V bij sajūtams, bet rezumējot eņģelis no debesīm nenolaidās un ausī neietaisīja  :: .  Var jau būt ka ķīnieša implementācija ir di... un no šī multibitnieka var izspiest vairāk, bet priekš manis jaunie čipi WM, AK skan labāk. Sabre un AK4399 gan dzirdējis neesmu. Sabre škiet intriģejošs, bet ja kādam projektam būs kādreiz laiks, tad visdrīzāk tas būs 41 Wolfsons 2x mono rezīmā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Drausmas, ku liels ir tas nezvērs! Būs jāved mājās un jāpārtaisa uz 240V.

Tagad skaidroju kolēģiem, kāpēc ir nepieciešama tāda "skaņas karte" un, ka disku tur nav kur ielikt.

----------


## normundss

Visprātīgākā "pārtaisīšana" varētu būt pazeminošais trafs priekšā.  Ja var ticēt gūgles bildēm, tam verķim ir vismaz 3 barošanas trafi - visiem sameklēt aizvietotājus ar pareizo izmēru, jaudu un spriegumu varētu būt diezgan sarežģīti.

Man savukārt no Kanādas brauc FIFO reclockera plates un caur Baltelectronu digitālie izolatori un mazdžiterīgie CCHD-957 oscilatori.  Nākamgad varēs samērīties  ::

----------


## osscar

cik pagooglējui - tam dacam tie trafi izskatās ka ir 2x115V primārie , jo redz arī atzīmi 50/60Hz...bet tajā bildē īsti nevarēja redzēt - jo savilcējs bija virsū tekstam...bet skaidri redz 115v un beigās 2 nieku - tād tur ir tā 115Vx2  ::  tev paveicās izskatās...

http://csbd.org/~danchow/Parasound_D...HD_open_10.png

----------


## JDat

osscar varētu būt taisnība. tagad regulāri tin trafus ar pirmārajiem 2x115V primārajā. Ja neiedziīnās ninsēs ka var caursist, tad ir OK. ar elementāru lodāruma manipulāciju bikses pārvēršās... parvēršās bikses... par 230V voltiem. Un pasaules gals nepienāk.

----------


## RudeWolf

Skan!

Bija nelieli mīlas prieki ar Tenora draiveriem, bet beigās izrādījās, ka vajadzēja tikai citā USB pārspraust un momentā aizgāja.

Un skan jauki. Salīdzinājumā ar to USB ķinķēziņu pirmais, ko jūtu ir daudz patīkamākas augšas. Šķīvjiem var just kārtīgu sitienu nevis tādu folija čaukstēšanu. Instrumenti arī daudz labāk sadalīti, domāju, ka uz labiem skaļruņiem varētu būt forša skatuve.

Daudz patīkamāk pagriezt skaļāk, jo skaņa beidzot riktīgi tīra. Muraškas, vienvārdsakot.

Ak, jā- biju lasījis manuāli un spriegumu pārtaisīšana ir sešu džamperu izkniebšanas un triju ielodēšanas jautājums.

----------


## RudeWolf

Te būs pāris bildes, kas lācim vēderā.



Viena no konversijas un I/V stadijām-


Transformatori, un barošanas sadaļa, no kuras redzēt gan neko nevar-


Digitālais pārveidotājs-


Sākumā, kad attaisīju vaļā, tad bija tāds moments kā tajā anekdotē par zapiņu, ka motors nozagts. Izrādās, ka Altera un Tenors ir pielodēti platei otrā pusē.

----------


## RudeWolf

Interesentiem- Parasound D/AC-1600 shēma

----------


## RudeWolf

Neliels apdeits- izskatās, ka mana kompja USB knapi tiek galā ar tā pārveidotāja barošanu. Specenē it kā rakstīts, ka tas pārveidotājs vairāk par 300mA neēd, bet USB limits, ja pareizi atceros bija tieši 500mA un neba man visi pārējie porti ir brīvi. Tā kā būs jādomā kaut kas ar barošanu.

It kā jau tas pats dzelteno brāļu kantoris arī piedāvā kaut kādu regulēto barokli, ko varētu iegādāties par 75$. Lai arī es visdrīzāk varētu par to pašu piķi uzķibināt kaut ko līdzīgu, tomēr korpuss viņiem ir tādas pašas formas kā tam konverterim. Sanāks smuka kaudze.

Bet vispār- es nedaudz sāku bīties, ka šis DACa iepirkums pamazām sāk ieskicēt mana audioceļojuma beigas. Vismaz austiņu ziņā.

----------


## ansius

vispār jau USB barošanas specene nav tik viennozīmīga - lai tiktu pie 500mA usb iekārtai tie ir jāpieprasa, savādāk 100mA tikai...

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm, tad jau var sanākt, ka varbūt netiek korekti izpildīts tas pieprasījums. Jebkurā gadījumā, iešu košerno ceļu un likšu klāt normālu barokli. Tas, ko ķīnīzer piedāvā par 75$ izskatās šādi-


Izskatās pēc šuntregulēta lineārā barokļa. Neforši, ka nav drošinātāja un neizskatās, ka kaste būtu sazemēta. Lodējumi arī man pašam parasti ir labāki. Būs jāuzmet, cik man sanāktu kaut ko līdzīgu no Argusa detaļām salasīt. Gan jau atkal keiss sagādās vislielāko gemaroju.

----------


## osscar

Tur varbūt drošinātājs tīkla spraudnī vai arī tas termo pašā trafā...

kas vainas manām iecienītajām letājām ALU kaštelēm ? ir gan , melnas gan sudrabotas un dažādos izmēros - un nav neko dārgas. viegli apstrādāt - tur izvīlēt tīkla spruadņa caurumu ir 10 min jautājums. plāns alumīnijs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Problēma pamatā ir tāda, ka man neizdosies atrast tādu kastiņu, kas mats matā sakristu ar to, kur konverteris pašlaik iebūvēts. Man jau tagad tā sistēma nedaudz atgādina Maslowa vajadzību piramīdu. Pamazām sāku saprast Torņa kreņķi par korpusistikas izmēru kanoniem.

P.S. Tam konverterim ir viens no TIEM zilajiem lediem, kas iespīd dziļi jo dziļi dvēs'lē un pateicoties urbuma spīdīgajām sānu virsmām, tas spīd acīs vienādi veiksmīgi no gandrīz visiem leņķiem. Jācer, ka baroklim nebūs šāds navarots. Man pastūzim ir forši šaurā izstarojuma leņķa ledi, kas spīd acīs tikai ja tajos ielūkojas tieši iekšā. Papildus pluss- tie ļauj spēlēt ēnu teātri!

----------


## RudeWolf

Ielodēju tam konverterim ligzdas džamperiem, kas ļaus regulēt to, kāds tiek dots ārā signāls. Tā kā man DACam digitālais uztvērējs saprot max 16/48, tad pašlaik pie augstākas izšķirtspējas signāla tiek veikts downsamplings. Mainot džamperus varēs regulēt izejas frekvences režīmus 48/96/192kHz frekvencēm. Es gan nezinu, kur notiek kvalitatīvāks ap/daun-samplings, var jau būt, ka kompī tas notiek labāk.

----------


## osscar

nu tad vienīgi modushops paliek - ar kādu melno 1U vai 2U kasti...ja gribas tādā pat platumā - bet būs kudi dārgāk  ::  Raznabojam nav nekāda vaina - nometīsi blakus tik pat liela augstuma melnu kastīti un būs ok.

----------


## RudeWolf

Atsaucoties uz šī topika sākumā atrodamo diskusiju- atradu Dmitrija Androņikova izteikumu par multibitu pārveidotāju reālo izšķirtspēju-




> [...]В свое время у меня была
> возможность и необходимость по работе измерить реальные свойства
> большого количества ЦАПов AD1861(J), AD1862(J), PCM63(К), PCM1702(К),
> PCM1704(К). В партиях микросхем было от 80 до 200шт каждого типа. Причем
> некоторые микросхемы одного типа были разных годов выпуска. Подобное
> количество в принципе претендует на то, чтобы являться репрезентативной
> выборкой. В результате измерений, 20-разрядну линейность и монотонность
> ХП показали только единицы приборов AD1862 и PCM63 (и то после
> подстройки), 19-разрядную РСМ63, AD1862 и PCM1702, 18 разрядную - всех
> ...


 Tiesa, vajag atcerēties, ka viņš pats tirgo DACus un visdrīzāk nav galīgi neieinteresēts.

----------

